# Pre-Production Audi S1 Spotted in Garage at Audi Forum Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On first inspection, the A1 you see in this photo may look simply like a highly optioned car with Audi Exclusive paint. Such a sighting isn't uncommon in Ingolstadt, particularly in the parking garage below the forum where Audi executives usually park their cars. Look under the surface though, as the guys over at Audi4Ever.at have and more of the car's story is explained and the most obvious clue is the car's "S1" badged instrument cluster.

Yup. The car (and the cluster) looks full production. Of course, expect the car to bear more S-car cues when it finally is released. We'd guess it'll have more aluminum brightwork on the grille and lower valance, the usual badges etc. Below is a mockup we threw together to better depict a production S1. Even better, click the link below to the Audi4Ever forums and check out shots of the car including that "S1" instrument cluster, the undercarriage, and, and, and...










* Full Story *


----------

